# Welcome to MotelSixx



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Heres a few pics of what i got done before camera crapped out I also have a guillotine up, a 'body' shop Hope you enjoy!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it. Might drive by this weekend. Your yard is huge! Cemetery looks like the real thing, and love the facade you built. The neighbor kids must be going nuts! Can't believe I never saw this before!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!
The neighbor kids are the reason I cant get anything done. Everytime they hear a drill or saw or my extension ladder. BLAM I get infested by kids. They all love it!!! Thats why i had to put the black cloth up in front of the entry way. You have to check it out at night. theres a streetlight that illuminates the facade side of the house, and i have other lighting throughout the opposite side.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's the most tombstones outside of a real cemetary that I've ever seen. Very cool haunt.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> That's the most tombstones outside of a real cemetary that I've ever seen. Very cool haunt.


HAHAHA THANKS!!!!!!!
thats actually one of my goals. I'm to over a hundred, and theres plenty of room for more!!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! I love the old fashioned carriage with the coffin inside. I would love to see some night pics.:devil:


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm gonna borrow a friends camera here soon. I'll be sure to post them as soon as i take the pics!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

AMAZING!! I love it!! The carraige/hearse is great! I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Stuff! I love the old hearse carriage!
And I just love it when people leave the tombstone making machine on!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!! I counted 47 tombstones in that first pic alone... and that's just the ones that made it into the shot! You, sir, are officially Out Of Hand.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, that first pic is awesome, and holy tombstones!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Drove by this afternoon and it looks even better in person! Great set up with lots of detail. You're gonna' get killed with TOT's on Halloween night! I'll be back for a behind the scenes tour. I need to see what's behind that tarp!


----------



## fun69ohguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome haunt, I have a huge side yard and want to do something like that, but have to figure out how to keep it all secure. Keep it up, and would love to see some night shots with some fog.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow! Love all your gravestones....looks like a really old cemetary.  Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Some more pics.... Night pics coming soon!!!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Man you got a TON of tombstones. I love the carriage too!!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow you have a bunch of tombstones it looks cool I love everything you have some cool props! I bet it looked great in the dark too!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Its been awhile,

BUT I'MMM BAACCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!

Thanks for digging my setup. Going into 2010, I have over 250 tombstone plus a plan to install 3 axworthy ghosts. The night time view is about 30 times better based on the ambience of sreetlights and my own floodlight placement.

12/21/2012
Sixx


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I missed this one last year. Very nice job! You have a really cool setup.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, me too. I never saw the hearse. I like how you aged it. 
Great job.

Sixx, did you ever post a pic of your FCG crypt?


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Joisey and Haunted!!! This is what its all about!!!!!!



Haunted Bayou said:


> Sixx, did you ever post a pic of your FCG crypt?


I'm pretty sure I didn't. I dont recall though. My laptop crashed a few days after I uploaded them to computer. I'm pretty sure a friend of mine has a pic or two on their computer (not sure of quality) I'll have them email me and post as soon as I get them. If I remember correctly, there are night shots of cemetery , crypt, animatronic Michael Myer, etc.

6


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice! Great Hearse. Please post some night pics.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i can't believe i never commented on this!

the set up is plain awesomeness! and i loved the herse too!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Dave,

Really great to meet you the other day. I'll be sure to stop up for some sale items!! You're going to have to start renting warehouse space if you get anymore tombstones. Love the hearse, by the way. I might have to think about one of those. You, me, and j-dub are gonna have to do a few beer&builds this summer.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Did someone say beer?!
Sounds like fun lewlew. I'll host the first one. Just have to come up with a prop project.
MotelSixx's set-up is fantastic. He has a killer yard that looks like a real cemetery. Believe him when he says he can put 250 tombstones in there!

This is why he starts setting up in August. It takes him two months to put everything out. Glad to see you back on line Dave. Summer is almost here man! Time to hatch some ideas!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Again my thanks to everyone who digs my set up.....

'I drive all night, thought about those days
When the life I love started slipping away
I stayed on track and I don't look back
It took so long just to get it started'

This is why i got into this. Its just like rock n roll man, the crazier the crowd gets, the better the show. Its comments like everyone here that make me strive for 250 tombstones. In fact I'll probably shoot for 300 now. I love it!!!! 

I will definately get these pics up, hopefully tonight or tomorrow.

Mark, It was great to finally meet you! I'll keep you and Jerry updated on anything good that comes in at decent prices (although i usually buy it up before it hits the floor HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH) I'm telling you man, I get all that good stuff as soon as it comes in. Its to the point that my crew teases me about buying so much stuff.

Jerry, Thanks for the welcome back. As far as a 'beer n build' prop idea, I got two of em, a Grill and a Cooler. Man, I would build a birdhouse if it involved beer.

Let me know, I'm down!

sixx 6 six


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your place looks great. Wow, 250 tombstones. You could open up a real cemetery at that rate. Keep this up and you'll have the news showing up at your door.


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, that is pretty neat, I wish I could have the time to do something like that


----------



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

Beautiful work!!! The cemetery is a wealth of tombstones!!! I love it!
Great work!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that is a graveyard. Wow. I am jealous of your space.


----------



## jedi (Aug 28, 2010)

The boarded up windows add a cool touch.


----------

